# How I Make My Duct Tape Cones



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

First off, please let me give credit to '*BackyardBowyer*' from youtube for this method. Well done, and I really haven't changed

all that much from the way he shows it if any.

I find these so easy to make and they come out pretty uniform and perform well on my bamboo kabob skewers.

First off, you will need these items...









Duct tape, pen, scissors, piece of your diameter blowgun or the pipe itself.









Cut two rough squares of 2 1/2 inches.









Next, you will need to fold the bottom edge as shown up leaving a bit to fold over and seal.









Fold over flap being careful to fold the entire length right to the cones tip.









This is what it should look like.









Ok, this is what I found to be a bit tricky and this photo and the next show you proper placement of the second

outer piece of tape. I found if I didn't hit the angle quite right I was left with a underside sticky seam showing

which of course you don't want. Don't get to worried about it as there is leeway, try to get as close as you can.









The underside view which may be a better show of how second piece needs to look.









Fold the little outer flap over first, as shown.









Now you want to begin rolling the outer layer over the inner. You don't want creases so go slow using your

index finger to complete.









Just about done...









Done.









Grab your piece of pipe, or blowgun now your ready to measure, cut and fine tune your cone.









Insert cone in and push gently.









Now your ready to run your pen, (ballpoint is good) around half of cone is sufficient.









Pull it out and there it is.









Now your ready for the cut along the blue line.









There she be. Now you will probably see it's got a peak on one side of the cone, trim it flush.









Now, all that's needed is a bit of fine trimming to fit your bore and you should be off to locate

a dart and complete.









Hope you found it helpful. Cheers.

Turtle


----------



## The Warrior (Dec 8, 2012)

That works out nicely, thanks for sharing.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

Good DIY!! Thanks for showing it!


----------



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

My pleasure.


----------



## cjb4u (Dec 10, 2012)

Very nice!!! Thank you!


----------



## Lightgeoduck (Dec 8, 2012)

Love it! Thanks for taking the time to do this.


LGD


----------



## Beanflip (Dec 12, 2012)

Good post. As I was reading I remembered going to a friends house when i was in middle school. I made a tube the size of a co2 cartridge and a dart with a strait pin in the end. ( this will sound like we were not good friends) My friend was laying on his stomach watching tv in his basement. I shot him in the butt from the top of the stairs. I should have gotten my butt kicked for that. But, back to your post. Some bright colored duct tape would be fun and easier to find darts.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks again guys for your comments. 

Yes, beanflip using say a yellow or orange color for the inside would make it look sharp and easier to find outside.


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks Turtle man!


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

Just did it. Works GREAT! More durable than paper cones with the moisture exposure after multiple shots. Great contribution to the forum..


----------



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

Glad it worked for you treefork!


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

Dont think I've ever made a bad cone this way


----------



## Beanflip (Dec 12, 2012)

Good stuff.


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks for posting. That is also how I make tape cones. Easy and effective!


----------



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

I'd been looking for a week or so and came across a couple of methods shown on youtube I didn't care for,

but when I gave BYB's method a whirl it was like a weight had been lifted. Hearing you chaps have been using it for a

long period of time also instills confidence. 

Cheers,

Turtle


----------



## Carbon (Dec 22, 2012)

Just tried this idea out, and it works great! Thanks so much for the tutorial, it also works for packing tape


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 5, 2013)

Awesome, thanks for the detailed pics.


----------



## THWACK! (Dec 29, 2014)

Great post and photos. I guess I'll return my new plumb bob to Homedepot...

Suggest one uses yellow or orange duct tape for the inner portion (so you can find it later), and camo tape on the outside layer so as not to attract unwanted attention.


----------

